# Limited Justifications



## JohnPaul (Jun 9, 2018)

Some WM resorts (like Clear Lake) note "Limited Justifications" in the helpful hints.

Does anyone have a clue what this means?


----------



## rhonda (Jun 11, 2018)

Huh? Strange?

I'm guessing it was an accidental autocorrect for some unique wording trying to describe "limited/restricted parking"?  I wonder what word might have been conjured to cover any of the following, as applied to multiple resort destinations:

Limited quantity of parking, as in "just one per unit"
Size restrictions: mostly "small cars, please"
Size restrictions: no trailer parking (which could be very important to know when arriving at a lakeside resort with your boat!)
Height restrictions in underground parking or parking structures
etc
EDITED TO ADD:  *Nah, to my suggestion above. * I checked several resorts that would each have reason to mention parking limitations/restrictions.  While some do mention such issues, they do not consistently use the phrase "limited justifications" in the Helpful Hints section.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 11, 2018)

OK.  I asked at the desk at Clear Lake and got a reasonable answer.  Apparently any kind of a special need/request comes to them as a "Justification".  Because of the configuration of the resort - no elevators - all two bedroom units upstairs, etc - they are limited in their ability to fulfill these special requests/justifications.

I'd didn't really think you could particularly make special requests but I would imagine they tend to be medical in nature vs I want a specific unit/etc.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for making that call and reporting back the response!  It is an odd word for that purpose.  At work, we call these "accommodations" ... but I can see where that word doesn't work in this context, right?  ;-)


----------



## IsaiahB (Jun 12, 2018)

If you contact Owner Care regarding a request, they will send a form to the resort called a "Justification Request". 
This has what is requested (ground floor, bed joiners, etc), and the resort will handle it, or call Owner Care and say that they cannot meet the request. 

Rhoda - an "accommodation" is the legal name for an ADA related request, usually tends to be in writing.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 15, 2018)

An example of industry lingo 

There are special requests, like I request a unit with a view. But I can offer no justification for that request

And there are special requests that I can justify.  My knees are shot and I can’t handle stairs (and I have a a handicap tag for my car and doctors letter to prove it. So I need a first floor

Anyone can make a request but only certain requests can be justified. These are justifications

I think Wyndham ought to rewrite this and say we can accommodate only a limited number of special requests


----------

